# Effekt Frage bei AlamDv2



## Ufbasser (5. November 2003)

Hi habe eine frage und zwar wie ich objekte vor mich stellen kann. ich meine damit wenn man die effekte reinmacht das die immer vor einem sind. ich will aber zb vor einem raumschiff oder so stehen. brauche ich unbedingt eine blue screen leinwand oder gibts da irgendwelche andere tricks ?


----------



## NetPerformance (7. November 2003)

Huhu .. 

Du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein Blue Screen. Du kannst die Aufnahmen auch zuhause vor eine weiße Wand machen. Solltest aber darauf achten, nichts weißes anzuziehen (am besten ganz dunkel).
Achte darauf, dass kein Eigenschatten an die Wand geworfen wird.

Nach dem du die Aufnahmen gemacht hast, musst du den Hintergrund entfernen.
Hierfür kannst du z.B.: After Effects(sehr teuer) oder Combustion nehmen(müsste auch teuer sein).
Anschlißend musst du dein Raumschiff importieren.

Rubrik Videodesign wäre für diese Frage besser geeignet !

Gruß
Aaron


----------

